# Test the dice roller



## Morrus

This is a fairly simple implementation. It's off the shelf, and unsupported, so if parts of it don't work I can't fix it, nor can I add to it. So it is what it is!



Include BB code in your posts in Xdy+z format. Note Z can be +,-,*, or /.
Basic bb code is {roll}. Just gives the total:  [roll0]
Use {rollv} to list each individual roll as well as the total: [roll1].
Use {rollo} for exploding (open) dice which rerolls dice which come up max.
Include a note, like {roll=Bob's Attack Roll}1d20{/roll}: [roll2]
Use a letter b to sum only the best b results, such as {roll}4d6b3{/roll} which rolls 4d6 and adds the best three.
You cannot add dice rolls with an edit. So once you submit your post, you can't sneakily change the rolls.


----------



## Morrus

As far as I can tell the + modifier doesn't appear to be working.

[roll0]


----------



## Morrus

OK, it does work, but only for the {roll} code, not the {rollv} code.


----------



## Morrus

I don't think the exploding dice work.


----------



## Morrus

Another try.

[roll0]


----------



## Morrus

And another.

[roll0]


----------



## Morrus

4d6 drop lowest?

[roll0]


----------



## Morrus

Can I make that visible?

[roll0]


----------



## Morrus

Hmm. No, that just added them all.


----------



## Morrus

I'd like someone else to double check for me, but as far as I can tell:

1) All the above codes work.

2) BUT modifiers and best-ofs only work with an unlabelled basic {roll} code, not with {rollv} or {rollo} or with a roll which has a label/note attached.


----------



## doghead

[roll0]

[roll1]

[rollv=Edit Insert]4d6b3[/roll]


----------



## doghead

So, yeah. Cannot edit existing rolls which come up as roll0, roll1. Which is a good thing. Don't seem to be able to add new rolls into the post via the edit function either.

[sblock=Test Rolls in Spoiler Tags]I like to keep the OOC stuff hidden in IC threads, so lets see how this goes:
[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[/sblock]

Edit: So, they seemed to work except for the 4d6b3, which just worked as a 4d6 roll.


----------



## doghead

Exploding die huh.

[roll0][roll1][roll2][roll3][roll4][roll5][roll6][roll7][roll8][roll9][roll10][roll11][roll12][roll13]


----------



## doghead

Doesn't appear to like exploding dice. 

All of the above were {rollo}1d6{/roll}. I figured that if one or more of the results came up with a value greater than 6, the exploding dice function was working.

[rollvo]3d6[/roll]


----------



## Morrus

doghead said:


> Doesn't appear to like exploding dice.
> 
> All of the above were {rollo}1d6{/roll}. I figured that if one or more of the results came up with a value greater than 6, the exploding dice function was working.
> 
> [rollvo]3d6[/roll]




In most of your pots there, your closing tag is different to your opening tag. If you use {rollo} you close with {/ rollo} not {/roll}. Same with {rollv}.


----------



## Morrus

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]
[roll5]
[roll6]
[roll7]
[roll8]
[roll9]
[roll10]
[roll11]


----------



## Morrus

[roll0]


----------



## Morrus

Again

[roll0]


----------



## Morrus

And again. Trying to get 1d4 to explode.

[roll0]


----------



## Morrus

And another try.

[roll0]


----------



## Morrus

Not happening.

[roll0]


----------



## Morrus

Last try.

[roll0]


----------



## Morrus

I think you're right. Explodes don't work.

[roll0]


----------



## Nytmare

Roll [roll]3d6+6[/roll]
Rollv [rollv]3d6+6[/roll]
Rollo [rollo]10d2[/roll]
Titled Roll [roll=Test1]3d6+6[/roll]
Best 3 of 4d6+6 [roll]4d6b3+6[/roll]
Best 3 of 4d6+6 v [rollv]4d6b3+6[/roll]
Best 3 of 4d6+6 o [rollo]4d6b3+6[/roll]
Best 3 of Titled Roll of 4d6+6 [roll=Test2]4d6b3+6[/roll]
Best 3 of Titled 4d6+6 v [rollv=Test3]4d6b3+6[/roll]


----------



## Nytmare

Huh, I tried {} and [] but neither worked?

Roll [roll0]
Rollv [roll1]
Rollo [roll2]
Titled Roll [roll3]
Best 3 of 4d6+6 [roll]4d6b3+6[/roll]
Best 3 of 4d6+6 v [rollv]4d6b3+6[/roll]
Best 3 of 4d6+6 o [rollo]4d6b3+6[/roll]
Best 3 of Titled Roll of 4d6+6 [roll=Test2]4d6b3+6[/roll]
Best 3 of Titled 4d6+6 v [rollv=Test3]4d6b3+6[/roll] 						
Read more: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?340379-Test-the-dice-roller/page3#ixzz2dk8DAxOX
​


----------



## Morrus

Roll [roll0]


----------



## doghead

Morrus said:


> In most of your pots there, your closing tag is different to your opening tag. If you use {rollo} you close with {/ rollo} not {/roll}. Same with {rollv}.




Ah. So ...

[roll0][roll1][roll2][roll3][roll4][roll5][roll6][roll7][roll8][roll9][roll10][roll11][roll12][roll13]

This should be a blast ...

Edit: more of a whimper ...


----------



## Orius

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]
[roll5]

It's good to see some version of this feature return.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Test to see how well it is working:

[roll0][roll1]

nice. only if there is a crit, I will be making a second post. oh well.


----------



## Lou

[roll=long sword attack] 1d20+6 [/roll]
[roll=damage LS] 1d8=2 [/roll]

EDIT:  So no spaces allowed?


----------



## Lou

{roll=attack} 1d20+5 {/roll}


----------



## Lou

[roll0]

OOC:  {roll=test roll}1d20+3{/roll}

EDIT:  So no spaces allowed, use [] instead of {}. At least we have a roller again.


----------



## Scott DeWar

correct.


----------



## TerraDave

[roll0]

that was a test, as is this


----------



## Alzrius

Just a basic test to get the hang of this.

[roll0]


----------



## Alzrius

Trying it again, this time with an exploding die:

[roll0]
[roll1]


----------



## Alzrius

Hm, so die modifiers don't seem to want to be added to the parenthetical total when making each roll display its results; slightly odd there.

Also, I'm trying to get an exploding die result again to see if that can be forced to work.

[roll0]


----------



## Alzrius

Another shot at exploding dice.

[roll0]

EDIT: Whoops, got tagged with the forum's "wait 30 seconds" rule, and didn't realize it had changed my dice roller formatting.


----------



## Alzrius

Trying this again.

[roll0]


----------



## Alzrius

Okay, I have to roll a 3 at some point, don't I?

[roll0]

EDIT: Whoa! I'd say the exploding dice work!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Remember Alzrius, once you hit post reply you can't add a die roll, just to make sure you know.


----------



## Quickleaf

[roll0]

Is there a guide to the bbcode for dice rolling? I'm having trouble figuring out how it works.

When I enter the code for say {roll}2d6{/roll} (only using [ ]'s instead, it works fine but when I go back to edit the post it becomes {roll0} (again with [ ]'s instead).


----------



## Scott DeWar

Once you make your roll in a post, you cannot alter those rolls again. You have to make a new post. It is to make it tamper proof.


----------



## Brother Dave

[roll=test]2d20b1+3[/roll]
[roll=test]2d20b1+3[/roll]


----------



## Brother Dave

[roll]2d20b1+3[/roll]
[roll0]

[roll]2d20b1+3[/roll]
[roll1]


----------



## Leif

*Question*

So how does the functionality of the dice roller relate to Morruss's creepy new avatar?


----------



## wedgeski

Thanks for adding this back in.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> So how does the functionality of the dice roller relate to Morruss's creepy new avatar?



Maybe he is trying to just look scary?


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> Maybe he is trying to just look scary?




WORKING!!!


----------



## Lou

[roll=test roll]1d20+5;1d6+2[/roll]


----------



## Lou

[roll=test roll]1d20+5,1d6+2[/roll]


----------



## Lou

[roll0]


----------



## Scott DeWar

[roll0]


----------



## Leif

You got one!  I susoect that the problem may have been the two words that you placed in the opening bracketed expression, but bI'm not positive.  Or it may have been the two rolls.

[roll=test]1d20+5;1d6+2[/roll]

[roll0][roll=test2]1d6_2[/roll]

looks like I missed the plus sign.  happens to me more than I care to admit.

Maybe 2 rolls would work if you separated them with a comma?


----------



## Lou

[roll=test]1d20=5, 1d20+9[/roll]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Try: 1d20+5;1d20+9

[roll]1d20+5;1d20+9[/roll]


----------



## Scott DeWar

or try
1d20+5,1d20+9

[roll]1d20+5,1d20+9[/roll]

huh.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I know this should work:

[roll0]

[roll1]


----------



## Leif

[roll=test]1d20+5 1d20+9[/roll]


----------



## Scott DeWar

It looks like you have to do each roll separately.


----------



## Lou

what if we use a space between the rolls?

[roll]1d4, 1d6[/roll]
[roll]1d8; 1d20[/roll]
[roll] 1d6 [/roll]
[roll]1d6 1d8[/roll]

edit: No luck


----------



## Leif

That's what I tried in post #59, and I think it had been done by someone else earler in the thread, too.  You're right -- it doesn't work.


----------



## KerlanRayne

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]


----------



## KerlanRayne

Spot: [roll0]
Knowledge: Planes vs 25: [roll1]
Dex vs 15: [roll2]
Damage: [roll3]
Initiative: [roll4]


----------



## kuey1975

[sblock]
[roll0]
[roll0]
[roll1]

[/sblock]


----------



## kuey1975

Oops, that test didn't go so well. Trying again...

[sblock=Testing]
[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]

[/sblock]

edit: Let's see what happens if I try to add more rolls...

[roll]7d10[/roll]


----------



## Scott DeWar

it does not work, ever. It is a fail safe to prevent tampering with a roll.


----------



## kuey1975

New test...

[roll=Test(3)]1d20+1[/roll]

edit: Hmm, looks like it doesn't like parenthesis in the title...


----------



## Scott DeWar

That is correct.

[roll0]

This is without the ( and ) on the 3


----------



## Spartain104

[roll](3d6+6)


----------



## Scott DeWar

None of these at all, please: ( and ). and you need to have [/roll] at the end. No spaces between the roll and /roll either.


----------



## Egon

Not sure if this is the place to test a dice roll, but I'm curious about something stated in the initial post.  So I'm going to roll some dice, and then take it from there.

[roll0]

So the first post of this thread indicates that you cannot ADD rolls to a post once it's submitted.  I'm wondering if the language is supposed to be that you cannot edit an existing roll?  So here's the test.

[roll=Second Roll]1d20[/roll]

That's interesting.  It really is that you cannot add rolls to posts after you submit.  I'll have to work out how to do posts where I need multiple rolls for different things.  Hmmmm......


----------



## Scott DeWar

for rolls such as confirming a critical, you would end up making a second post, at least that is what I do


----------



## Schmoe

test

[roll0]


----------



## hafrogman

Testing 5 different rolls in a single post.

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]


----------



## hafrogman

Ignore.


----------



## hafrogman

Removing one roll.

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]


----------



## hafrogman

One last test to check if it's the 4 vs. 5 or the name of the last one.

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]


----------



## hafrogman

Same rolls, no names.

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]

Interesting.


----------



## kuey1975

test

[roll0]


----------



## kuey1975

[sblock=testing]
[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]
[/sblock]

[edit: Post dice roll editting test. 5 dice rolls with 5 titles and sblock]


----------



## kuey1975

2nd test of 5 rolls

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]


----------



## kuey1975

2nd test of 5 dice rolls with title and sblock

[sblock=test3]
[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]
[/sblock]


----------



## kuey1975

3rd test of 5 dice rolls with long titles

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]

[edit: Seems like the dice roller crashes when the dice rolls have multi-word titles or perhaps long titles. I suspect that each post has a maximum variable storage length, which includes the dice rolls.]


----------



## kinem

[roll0]


----------



## kinem

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]
[roll5]
[roll6]
[roll7]
[roll8]


----------



## kinem

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]
[roll5]


----------



## Leif

Let's see how the die-roller does on rolling stats one more time.

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]
[roll5]

Wow, that is astonishingly mediocre!


----------



## SkidAce

{roll}1d20{/roll}


----------



## SkidAce

[roll0]


----------



## Uller

Just testing...

(1d20+5)


----------



## Uller

[roll0]


----------



## Olrox17

testing

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]


----------



## Olrox17

testing

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]

[roll3]
[roll4]


----------



## SunGold

Testing

[roll0]


----------



## Sezarious

Testing (1d6)


----------



## Sezarious

Testing (roll=test)4d6b3{/roll}


----------



## Sezarious

(roll) 1d6 (/roll)


----------



## Sezarious

(roll)1d6(/roll)


----------



## Sezarious

Sezarious said:


> (roll)1d6(/roll)




test test test


----------



## Sezarious

{roll=Bob's Attack Roll}1d20{/roll}


----------



## Sezarious

Code:
	

{roll=Bob's Attack Roll}1d20{/roll}


----------



## Sezarious

{roll=Bob's Attack Roll} 1d20{/roll}


----------



## Sezarious

[roll=Polearm (V3)'s dodge]1d12z[/roll]


----------



## Sezarious

[roll=Polearm (V3)'s dodge]1d12[/roll]


----------



## Sezarious

[roll0]


----------



## Sezarious

Ohhhhhhhhhhh

[roll0] [roll1] [roll2] [roll3]


----------



## Sezarious

[roll]3d6b[/roll]


----------



## Sezarious

[roll](1d6)[/roll]


----------



## Sezarious

([roll0])


----------



## Sezarious

([roll0]) ([roll1]) ([roll2]) ([roll3])
([roll4]) ([roll5]) ([roll6]) ([roll7])
([roll8]) ([roll9]) ([roll10]) ([roll11])
([roll12]) ([roll13]) ([roll14]) ([roll15])
([roll16]) ([roll17]) ([roll18]) ([roll19])
([roll20]) ([roll21]) ([roll22]) ([roll23])


----------



## Sezarious

([roll0])
([roll1])
([roll2])
([roll3])

([roll4])
([roll5])
([roll6])
([roll7])

([roll8])
([roll9])
([roll10])
([roll11])

([roll12])
([roll13])
([roll14])
([roll15])

([roll16])
([roll17])
([roll18])
([roll19])

([roll20])
([roll21])
([roll22])
([roll23])


----------



## Sezarious

([roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]

[roll4]
[roll5]
[roll6]
[roll7]

[roll8]
[roll9]
[roll10]
[roll11]

[roll12]
[roll13]
[roll14]
[roll15]

[roll16]
[roll17]
[roll18]
[roll19]

[roll20]
[roll21]
[roll22]
[roll23])


----------



## Sezarious

([roll]1d6 1d6 1d6 1d6 1d6 1d6 1d6 1d6 1d6 1d6 1d6 1d6 1d6 1d6 1d6 1d6 1d6 1d6 1d6 1d6 1d6 1d6 1d6 1d6 [/roll])


----------



## Sezarious

([roll0]


----------



## Sezarious

([roll0])  

([roll1])


----------



## Sezarious

([roll0])  

([roll1])  

([roll2])  

([roll3])  

([roll4])  

([roll5])


----------



## Sezarious

([roll0])  

([roll1])  

([roll2])


----------



## Sezarious

([roll0])  

([roll1])  

([roll2])  

([roll3])  

([roll4])  

([roll5])  

test


----------



## Sezarious

([roll0])  

([roll1])  

([roll2])  

([roll3])  

([roll4])  

([roll5])  

test2


----------



## Sezarious

([roll0])  

([roll1])  

([roll2])  

([roll3])  

([roll4])  

([roll5])  

test 3

([roll6])  

([roll7])  

([roll8])  

([roll9])  

([roll10])  

([roll11])  

4

([roll12])  

([roll13])  

([roll14])  

([roll15])  

([roll16])  

([roll17])  

5

([roll18])  

([roll19])  

([roll20])  

([roll21])  

([roll22])  

([roll23])  

6
([roll24])  

([roll25])  

([roll26])  

([roll27])  

([roll28])  

([roll29])  

7

([roll30])  

([roll31])  

([roll32])  

([roll33])  

([roll34])  

([roll35])  

8

([roll36])  

([roll37])  

([roll38])  

([roll39])  

([roll40])  

([roll41])  

9

([roll42])  

([roll43])  

([roll44])  

([roll45])  

([roll46])  

([roll47])  

10


----------



## Sezarious

([roll0])  

([roll1])  

([roll2])  

([roll3])  

([roll4])  

([roll5])  

test11


----------



## Sezarious

([roll0])  

([roll1])  

([roll2])  

([roll3])  

([roll4])  

([roll5])  

12


----------



## Sezarious

([roll0])  

([roll1])  

([roll2])  

([roll3])  

([roll4])  

([roll5])  

([roll6])  

([roll7])  

([roll8])  

([roll9])  

([roll10])  

([roll11])  

([roll12])  

([roll13])  

([roll14])  

([roll15])  

([roll16])  

([roll17])  

([roll18])  

([roll19])  

([roll20])  

([roll21])  

([roll22])  

([roll23])  

([roll24])  

([roll25])  

([roll26])  

([roll27])  

([roll28])  

([roll29])  

([roll30])  

([roll31])  

([roll32])  

([roll33])  

([roll34])  

([roll35])  

([roll36])  

([roll37])  

([roll38])  

([roll39])  

([roll40])  

([roll41])  

([roll42])  

([roll43])  

([roll44])  

([roll45])  

([roll46])  

([roll47])  

([roll48])  

([roll49])  

([roll50])  

([roll51])  

([roll52])  

([roll53])  

([roll54])  

([roll55])  

([roll56])  

([roll57])  

([roll58])  

([roll59])  

([roll60])  

([roll61])  

([roll62])  

([roll63])  

([roll64])  

([roll65])  

([roll66])  

([roll67])  

([roll68])  

([roll69])  

([roll70])  

([roll71])  

([roll72])  

([roll73])  

([roll74])  

([roll75])  

([roll76])  

([roll77])  

([roll78])  

([roll79])  

([roll80])  

([roll81])  

([roll82])  

([roll83])  

([roll84])  

([roll85])  

([roll86])  

([roll87])  

([roll88])  

([roll89])  

([roll90])  

([roll91])  

([roll92])  

([roll93])  

([roll94])  

([roll95])  

([roll96])  

([roll97])  

([roll98])  

([roll99])  

([roll100])  

([roll101])


----------



## Sezarious

([roll0])

Aha!  something changed with the formula ([rollv]4d6[/rollv]) as opposed to ([roll]4d6b[/roll])


----------



## Sezarious

([roll0])  

([roll1])  

([roll2])  

([roll3])  

([roll4])  

([roll5])


----------



## Sezarious

([roll0] [roll1] [roll2] [roll3] [roll4] [roll5])


----------



## Sezarious

([roll0])
1st


----------



## Sezarious

([roll0])
2nd


----------



## Sezarious

([roll0])
3rd


----------



## Sezarious

([roll0])
4th


----------



## Sezarious

([roll0])
5th


----------



## Sezarious

([roll0])
6th


----------



## Sezarious

([roll0])
([roll1])
([roll2])
([roll3])
([roll4])
([roll5])


----------



## Scott DeWar

use [ and ] in place of ( and )

(roll)1d100(/roll)
[roll0]
(roll=whatever you want to put here)1d100(/roll)
[roll1]

I don't think you can put multiple rolls in on command. I think you have to do each one separate. 

I have not tried anything like 4d6, best 3, so I am not sure if that one works.

there seems to be a problem with too many rolls on one post, and once you post, you cannot add rolls. it requires a new post.


----------



## Radaceus

[roll0][roll1][roll2][roll3][roll4][roll5]


----------



## Radaceus

[roll0]


----------



## Scott DeWar

[roll0]

[roll1]

[roll2]

[roll3]

[roll4]

[roll5]


----------



## Scott DeWar

[MENTION=6796086]Radaceus[/MENTION], how did you get your roll to show each die roll?


----------



## Sezarious

Test

([roll0])


----------



## Sezarious

([roll0])


----------



## Sezarious

([roll0])

2nd john


----------



## Sezarious

([roll0])
3rd john


----------



## Sezarious

([roll0])
4th John


----------



## Sezarious

([roll0])
5th John


----------



## Sezarious

([roll0])
6th John


----------



## Radaceus

Scott DeWar said:


> [MENTION=6796086]Radaceus[/MENTION], how did you get your roll to show each die roll?




i used 'rollv'

I originally used roll4d6b3 to keep 3 highest and it worked for all 6 rolls in one post (which is similar to what i use in roll20 i.e, 4d6k3), but it would appear that this method is faulty or something is wrong with the algorithm 

the rollv command would only work one per post, when trying to use more than one roll per post it just came up as (roll1)


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aha! thank you. I am pretty sure there is something wrong with the algorithm as the rolls seem to be weighted to a low roll. I prefer coyote code roller, personally, second is invisible castle.


----------



## Sezarious

Testting rolls for Hell's Invasaion Post.  Want to get it Right

([roll0])  

([roll1])


----------



## Sezarious

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]


----------



## Sezarious

Into the wilds Owl attacks and damage.
[sblock=Owl roles]

Owl 1: 
Attack 1: [roll0]
Attack 2: [roll1]
Damage 1: [roll2]
Damage 2: [roll3]

Owl 2: 
Attack 1: [roll4]
Attack 2: [roll5]
Damage 1: [roll6]
Damage 2: [roll7]

Owl 3: 
Attack 1: [roll8]
Attack 2: [roll9]
Damage 1: [roll10]
Damage 2: [roll11]


----------



## BlueLotus

[roll0]


----------



## SunGold

Testing.

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]


----------



## SunGold

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]
[roll5]
[roll6]
[roll7]


----------



## SunGold

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]


----------



## SunGold

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]

[roll5]
[roll6]
[roll7]
[roll8]
[roll9]


----------



## SunGold

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]
[roll5]


----------



## SunGold

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]

Testing


----------



## SunGold

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]

Testing, testing, testing. Let me do more than five rolls?

[roll5]
[roll6]
[roll7]
[roll8]
[roll9]


----------



## Scott DeWar

itcomeswithamap said:


> Testing, testing, testing. Let me do more than five rolls?




Nope, It does not work like that. Once you hit the post button, you cannot add any rolls. It is like that to prevent cheating by changing rolls.


----------



## SunGold

Scott DeWar said:


> Nope, It does not work like that. Once you hit the post button, you cannot add any rolls. It is like that to prevent cheating by changing rolls.




Yeah, none of those were added after posting though. I was just looking to see the upper limit of how many rolls you could do in a single post (apparently 5--any more than that and it breaks). Thanks though.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ah, 5 is the limit. Never realized that


----------



## SunGold

Ok wait apparently you can do more than 5 as long as they're not named? Let's find out:

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]
[roll5]
[roll6]
[roll7]
[roll8]
[roll9]


----------



## SunGold

Maybe not, trying fewer

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]
[roll5]


----------



## SunGold

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]
[roll5]
[roll6]


----------



## SunGold

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]
[roll5]
[roll6]
[roll7]


----------



## SunGold

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]
[roll5]
[roll6]
[roll7]
[roll8]


----------



## Lou

[roll0]


----------



## Uller

[roll]1d20+1d4+5[/roll]


----------



## Uller

[roll]1d20,1d4+5[/roll]


----------



## Uller

[roll0] + [roll1]


----------



## Forged Fury

Testing the dice roller to:
a) Bump it back to the top of the list and
b) see if my rolls are as garbage as they are in my games.

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]
[roll5]
[roll6]
[roll7]
[roll8]

Well, that's interesting. We can't do 8 rolls anymore? Syntax was definitely correct...


----------



## Forged Fury

Test 2

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]
[roll5]
[roll6]
[roll7]

You have got to be kidding me...


----------



## Shayuri

Suspicion of non-RNG...RISING.


----------



## SunGold

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]
[roll5]


----------



## SunGold

[roll0]


----------



## Vengeance76

This.... this is awesome 

Thanks!


----------



## LordEntrails

Vengeance76 said:


> This.... this is awesome
> 
> Thanks!




Except is doesn't appear to be very random.


----------



## Morrus

LordEntrails said:


> Except is doesn't appear to be very random.




It is random. I suggest your expand your sample size.


----------



## LordEntrails

Morrus said:


> It is random. I suggest your expand your sample size.




Well, I would think it's random, but just looking at the (agreed) very small sample sizes from post #173 & 175 doesn't seem convincing 

I will try some larger samples to see if I can convince myself


----------



## jmucchiello

[roll=attempt1]4d6b3[/roll]
{rollv}4d6{/rollv}
rollv]4d6b3[/rollv]


----------



## jmucchiello

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]


----------



## jmucchiello

[roll]4D6.HIGH(3)[/roll]


----------



## jmucchiello

[roll0][roll1][roll2][roll3]
[roll4][roll5][roll6][roll7]
[roll8][roll9][roll10][roll11]
[roll12][roll13][roll14][roll15]
[roll16][roll17][roll18][roll19]
[roll20][roll21][roll22][roll23]


----------



## jmucchiello

[roll0] [roll1] [roll2] [roll3]
[roll4] [roll5] [roll6] [roll7]
[roll8] [roll9] [roll10] [roll11]
[roll12] [roll13] [roll14] [roll15]
[roll16] [roll17] [roll18] [roll19]
[roll20] [roll21] [roll22] [roll23]


----------



## jmucchiello

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]

[roll4]
[roll5]
[roll6]
[roll7]

[roll8]
[roll9]
[roll10]
[roll11]

[roll12]
[roll13]
[roll14]
[roll15]

[roll16]
[roll17]
[roll18]
[roll19]

[roll20]
[roll21]
[roll22]
[roll23]


----------



## jmucchiello

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]


----------



## SunGold

[roll]1d20+1d4[/roll]


----------



## SunGold

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]
[roll5]
[roll6]
[roll7]


----------



## SunGold

[roll0]


----------



## Fradak

*OOC:*


initiative:[roll0]
deception:[roll1]


----------



## Fradak

*OOC:*


test initiative:[roll0]


----------



## Fradak

*OOC:*


attack:[roll0]
damage:[rollv]1d8+3+1d6[/roll]
Booming Blade:[roll1]


----------



## Fradak

attack:[roll0]
damage:[rollv]1d8+3+1d6[/rollv]
Booming Blade:[roll1]

[roll=init]1d20+4[/roll]


----------



## Fradak

[rollv]1d8+1d6[/rollv]


----------



## Fradak

[roll]1d8+1d6[/roll]


----------



## hafrogman

[roll0]
[roll1]


----------



## hafrogman

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]
[roll5]


----------



## hafrogman

[roll]1d10+1d6+4[/roll]


----------



## Fradak

[roll0]


----------



## Fradak

[roll0]


----------



## Thateous

[roll=atk]2d20b1+3[/roll]


----------



## Fradak

[roll0]
test


----------



## Fradak

[roll=1]1d8[/roll]
[roll=2]1d8[/roll]
[roll=3]1d8[/roll]
[roll=4]1d8[/roll]
[roll=5]1d8[/roll]
[roll=6]1d8[/roll]
[roll=7]1d8[/roll]
[roll=8]1d8[/roll]
[roll=9]1d8[/roll]
[roll=10]1d8[/roll]


----------



## Fradak

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]
[roll5]
[roll6]
[roll7]
[roll8]
[roll9]


----------



## Fradak

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]


----------



## Fradak

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]


----------



## Fradak

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]
[roll5]


----------



## Fradak

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]
[roll5]
[roll6]
[roll7]


----------



## Fradak

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]
[roll5]
[roll6]


----------



## Thateous

[roll]2d20b1+3[/roll] [roll]2d20+3b1[/roll]


----------



## skyschemer

[rollv]4d6b3[/rollv]


----------



## skyschemer

[roll0]


----------



## JustinCase

[roll0]

I typed: roll=sample stats 4d6b3 /roll, but with brackets


----------



## JustinCase

[roll0]
[roll1]

Just wondering if I need to end a {rollv} with {/roll} or with {/rollv}. Apparently, it does not matter!


----------



## EarlyBird

[roll0]

For advantage or disadvantage check


----------



## EarlyBird

[roll0]

maybe this way?


----------



## Fradak

[roll=test]1d20[/roll]


----------



## Fradak

[roll0]


----------



## Fradak

test
[roll]1d20+3[/roll]


----------



## Kobold Stew

Over here we're sensing the "4d6b3" is not producing accurate results (see posts 9, 25, and 27). 

So, here's some tests:
[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]
[roll5]

[roll6]
[roll7]
[roll8]
[roll9]
[roll10]
[roll11]

[roll12]
[roll13]
[roll14]
[roll15]
[roll16]
[roll17]

or, maybe we should just use 
Best 3: [roll18][roll19][roll20][roll21]
Best 3: [roll22][roll23][roll24][roll25]
Best 3: [roll26][roll27][roll28][roll29]
Best 3: [roll30][roll31][roll32][roll33]
Best 3: [roll34][roll35][roll36][roll37]
Best 3: [roll38][roll39][roll40][roll41]
Best 3: [roll42][roll43][roll44][roll45].


----------



## Kobold Stew

ha ha ha. Okay. So that's too many rolls.

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]
[roll5].


----------



## Kobold Stew

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]
[roll5].


----------



## Kobold Stew

And again:

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]
[roll5].

Well, something's wrong.


----------



## Skarsgard

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]
[roll5]


----------



## Radaceus

(roll4d6k3)
(roll4d6k3)
(roll4d6k3)
(roll4d6k3)
(roll4d6k3)
(roll4d6k3)


----------



## Radaceus

{roll4d6k3}


----------



## Radaceus

hmm...
[roll4d6k3]


----------



## Radaceus

[roll]4d6k3[/roll]


----------



## Radaceus

{roll}4d6k3{/roll}


----------



## Radaceus

[roll0]


----------



## Radaceus

[rollv]4d6k3[/roll]


----------



## Radaceus

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]
[roll5]


----------



## Radaceus

without 'b'est 3

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]
[roll5]


----------



## Radaceus

{rollv} didnt work and wont roll past 5 rolls...

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]
[roll5]


----------



## Kobold Stew

trying "top 3": [roll]4d6t3[/roll]


----------



## Salthorae

edit: doens't seem to be working


----------



## Scott DeWar

[roll0]

looks like itts working now


----------



## Scott DeWar

That's right, Radaceus, I fumbled on rolling the die. I wonder what the fumbble effect is .. .. .. .. ..


----------



## Kobold Stew

[roll0]
 [roll1]
 [roll2]


----------



## mfloyd3

[roll0]


----------



## Ancalagon

[roll0]


----------



## Kobold Stew

test [roll]1d20+5+1d4[/roll]


----------



## Cleon

Just out of curiosity, what happens if you make an open dice roll using a d1?

Does the die keep exploding forever or is the returned result "_To Infinity And Beyond!_"?


----------



## Scott DeWar

lets find out .. .. ..
[roll0]


----------



## Cleon

Scott DeWar said:


> lets find out .. .. ..
> [roll0]




Now that's no fun at all, I would at least hope for a snarky error message…


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ho ho! There IS a snarky message!!

"Scottt DeWar is a gulabble and clueless duffus for even trying Cleon's silly, simple minded, lazy attempt at being clever"


----------



## Mistwell

Snarky error message


----------



## KainG

testing
[roll0]


----------



## Gradine

[roll]1d8[/roll]


----------



## Gradine

[roll0]


----------



## Orius

...


----------



## Orius

[roll0]

Hmm, interesting.  Although I don't like my d20s performing mediocre like that.


----------



## Orius

[roll0]


----------



## TallIan

[roll0]


----------



## Ancalagon

[roll]1d20+1d4+6[/roll]
[roll0]
[roll1]


----------



## Ancalagon

[roll0]


----------

